# New E Coli strain in Europe



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

E. Coli Strain Ravages Europe, Reaches U.S. - ABC News

Just saw this on the news. It's another case in point of how screwed up things seem to be getting.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

These "new" strains of bacteria are kind of scary.

Neither the meek nor roaches will inherit the earth -- microbes will.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

That's kind of what I thought.


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

Here is a little food for thought about concerns of GMOs being conected to E Coli.

Could Genetically Modified Crops be causing E-Coli Contamination? | Farm Wars

Form your own opinion.

Be safe out there--grow your own


----------



## Cahri (Feb 18, 2011)

Frugal_Farmers said:


> Here is a little food for thought about concerns of GMOs being conected to E Coli.
> 
> Could Genetically Modified Crops be causing E-Coli Contamination? | Farm Wars
> 
> ...


I'm all with you there...been screaming NO GMO for last 5 years! I'm an organic gardener and have practiced this since the 70's......and I mean FOR REAL! I'm sick of GMO, FRANKENFISH, MEAT GLUE, and all those bullchit additives in our food. Why does government have the right to NOT tell us what we are really eating? Well I can tell you this, we have organic food we grow, can and dehydrate. We have organic beef from a friend who the USDA hasn't found yet.....our own organic chickens.......I could go on but......
Here's what I think, someones (plural) are testing new strains of ...well ecoli...and we don't know yet what else. Protect yourselves and family......


----------

